# " I stood at your bed last night..."



## borzoimom (Jul 2, 2007)

I Stood by Your Bed Last Night




I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.
I whined this to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."


I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times,
your hands reached down to me.
I was with you at the shops today,
Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.


I was with you at my grave today,
You tend it with such care.
I want to reassure you, that I am not lying there.
I walked with you towards the house,
as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me."


You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.
It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."


You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew.
That in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
The day is over... I smile and watch
you yawning and say "goodnight,
God bless, I'll see you in the morning."


And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me.

Copyright ©1999-2005, Capital City Cocker Club, Inc., All rights reserved


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

thank you, I wish & wonder everyday where Cesar is and I want so badly to believe he is with me.


----------



## maevedermitt1 (Dec 14, 2006)

that hits so close sometimes we joke and laugh about Ephany still being here we really feel her sometimes I swear I feel a pressure against my leg when I sit at the computer or I'm making food at the counter


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I still miss Palla and Tucker everday. This poem made me cry.
I feel that they really are still here with me.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rowansd (Jun 19, 2007)

I wish I could feel Sam, I would love to even see him in my dreams, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

I did have dreams of Conan and Oafums. It's been a while though. I think of Oafums (Porters Prince of Belaire) very often. He left me about 10 years ago now. Feels like he was here just yesterday. He is the one who passed from torsion. Still haven't forgiven myself from that one yet. Conan left me due to a massive seizure problem. Both passed in my arms. A part of me slipped out and went with them, or, maybe a part of them passed into me...it's so hard to tell. I'm very worried about my Angel. She is the icon to the left. We are very close. I swear I can feel her spirit telling me that it may not be long. She is 11 and moves much slower now. Her health is good for her age, but yet, I'm feeling something from her. I don't doubt these feelings any more. I think all of us on this site trust our feeling about our fur-kids. Fortunately, Mufasa (Moo) keeps her busy. Moo has soooo much energy, he's nuclear powered! Angel has lived after Oaf and Conan. I remember how she paced all 5 acres looking for each after they passed. She was so depressed. It was obvious that she was crying. I wonder which of us cried more. She still goes way out back by the trees where Oaf and Conan are and will just lay there between the two spots where they lay. She's a smart girl...she remembers. It's so good knowing that you folks understand my ramblings. We all cling so tight to our precious fur-kids. Losing Angel will be devistating to me. But the reunion will so much the better. Later-


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Just wanted to keep this poem up top. "Bump"


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

So fresh, the poem makes me cry. I too want to believe he is here with me. 

I taught him "be the baby", which is he would come to my bed, and lay his head down, while I petted him. Oh, how I miss that dog.

Thanks for sharing.

Kathy


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

This poem tugged at my heartstrings. I wish I could write a poem so beautiful and eloquent. This reminds me of the first day I spent without my Champ. I had a dream of him once, we were in my living room, and Champ was sitting at the back door, where he always was when he was going out to go busy. He sat there smiling with an expression as if to say "I'm okay, don't cry." It's one of the saddest, but happiest dreams I've ever had.


----------

